# bearded dragons are expensive!!



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

looks like i may have to pass up on the bearded dragon thing until later. i shopped around to check out prices and the average price for a juvie bearded dragon was about 55 bucks. i want to get a pair, so i'll just have to pass for now.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they will probably give you a better deal if you are buying a pair.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea it is expensive..... just wait till fall and winter....... they go up to 80$ and thats for the babys!


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

if you think thats expensive wait till you have to buy all the lights an sh*t,i think beardies are pretty reasonable their like the puppys of the herp world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Try a reptile show. Prices there are usually a fraction of what retail pet stores charge for bearded dragons. Here is a schedule of events:
http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Try a reptile show. Prices there are usually a fraction of what retail pet stores charge for bearded dragons. Here is a schedule of events:
> http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html










they are never anywhere near me


----------



## EatYourHeartOut (Aug 13, 2004)

Good luck finding one... or two... They're pretty cool guys. We've got one at school that's almost a foot long. Though the tip of his tail just fell off... so he's probably a little shorter now...

Nonetheless! They're cool.

Nora


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

the prices aint that bad seems cheap to me ahhaha if you can buy P's i think you could get BD


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i had to pay 100bucks for mine and yesterday i saw them in pet city (attached to big als) forlike 60 bucks and some nice ball pythons for 60$ when i bought my old 1 for 150$ at my lfs so i might get another ball


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

bearded dragons are NOT expensive... what are you comparing them to? and then to say $55? I paid $150 for my baby and didnt think twice about it- they are one of the cooler pets to own and if your strongly thinking about getting one.... GET ONE-

View attachment 115898


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Was a backhoe used to find this topic?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Try www.reptileauctions.com


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Was a backhoe used to find this topic?










wtf?









oh i see... holy sh*t! how did that happen?............Sharkboys fault!


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

a few months ago i had an opertunity to purchase a 20 gallon long tank, light, heater, and basically everything that was included with her BD setup, and the actual BD which was about 10 inches, for 100 bucks, which i cant think of a better deal, and my mom wouldnt let me get it cause she didnt want crickets int he house, grr, i hate living at home


----------

